# HAMMER TIME! Sharpen the knives and heat the grease



## Run-N-Gun

This weekâ€™s report is much like last weeks. Wading with croaker in West Matagorda Bay has been the ticket to filling the box. Targeting on grass beds with bait has been key and the bite was better for us late morning to mid-day. Most trips would only have a handful of fish by 10-11am and then things would turn on with the moving tide and limits would hit ice by 1pm. The only trips that didn't result in full limits were those cut short due to the weather. As the winds start to lay a little, we'll start hitting East Matagorda Bay more looking for trophy trout. Whether you're after a box full or a trophy we can take care of you. The guys dates are really starting to fill up fast but I'll list their available ones below through June. Don't hesitate to contact us because if you do it might be too late. Tight lines everyone and enjoy the pictures!

*NICK"S OPEN DAYS IN JUNE*
10, 11, 17, 18, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29

*JACOB'S OPEN DAYS IN JUNE*
5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Nick and Jacob ran a 2 boat party today and stroked them again. Limits of trout and one red by noon. The pictures speak for themselves and the guys have truly been hammering them lately!


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Jacob still has this Thur open for anyone wanting to fish. Both guys still have the 10th & 11th of next week open as well. Had a handful of groups call in and book yesterday, but they were for later in the month. If you want in on the action just give us a call before someone else books your day. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Nick and Jacob put their customers on another solid box of fish yesterday wading the grass beds in West Matagorda Bay. They were a few fish shy of full limits of trout, but no one was complaining when 52 trout and a red hit the cleaning table. Today it didn't take Nick long to have his group limited out on trout. I got a picture text at 7:05am from him of a solid stringer of trout. Enjoy the pictures and contact us if you want in on the action.

*Nick* has the following open next week:
Mon 10th and Tues 11th

*Jacob* has:
Mon10th-Fri14th


----------



## Run-N-Gun

This week started off just as last week ended for both Nick and Jacob, they hammered the fish wading with croaker. Over the last 2 weeks the guys have been busy and on a HOT streak. Besides one day last week when they got a late(8:30am) start and were back at dock around 1pm with 57 trout(3 shy of limit); and yesterday when Nick had 47 trout and needed 3 more; they have been putting clients on limits of trout. As a bonus, when they are able to sneak into East Matagorda Bay when the winds are calm they are releasing trout over 25 inches on almost every trip. Yesterday was one of the better big fish days that they guys have had over the last 2 weeks. Jacobâ€™s group released 7 trout over 25 inches including a monster 29.5 incher that went over 8lbes and Nickâ€™s group let 2 trout go with the biggest being right at 27 inches. When fishing in East they are targeting structure or any type of change in the bottom which could be small drop-offs, clumps of structure, grass or scattered shell/mud. When the winds pick up and the tide moves they will head back to West Matagorda Bay where they key on grass beds, guts and bait. Both Nick and Jacobâ€™s calendars are filling fast, so if you want in on the action you need to contact me ASAP. Below is the contact info for booking a trip and both guides open dates through July. 

*Booking details:*
Daniel Kubecka
Cell: 979.240.5312 call or text
Email: [email protected] 

*NICKâ€™s availability:*
JUNE 25 & 26
JULY 6-12, 16, 17, 22-25, 29-31
*JACOBâ€™s Availability:*
JUNE 17, 20, 21, 24-28, 30
JULY 1-12, 15-17, 22-25, 28-31

The flounder was our akilies heal this year in the Texas Trio Classic tourney. We fished from 6am-3:40pm for one and only hooked up with 2 which we werenâ€™t able to get in a net. To rub salt in the wound, Nick caught a 3lber on yesterdayâ€™s charter and another one today that almost hit 4lbs. Hopefully heâ€™ll be able to put the girls on one this Saturday during the Lingerie on the Bay fishing tourney. We had a box full of 6-7.5lb reds and even caught a monster 9.5lber about 45 minutes before weigh in that was just a hair to long and wasnâ€™t on the ice long enough to make it under 28 inches.


----------



## Run-N-Gun

The streak continued yesterday for Capt. Nick as he put his customers on their limit of trout by 9am. Wading West Matagorda Bay was the ticket and they had to get a little deeper than he had been over the last week or so. They did have one uninvited guest steal a trout off a stringer and another while it was being reeled in. It might be time to break out the PVC pipe fish holders if they have guest again today.


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Well the streak continued today as Capt. Nick put his customers on their limit of trout this morning. Wading with croaker had them back at the cleaning table by 11:30am. The guy is just on FIRE and the fish obviously. BIG thanks to Steve with Chatter Weight for their continued support and for making sure a great product!


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Well the streak had to end one day and today was that day. Nick's group grinded it out but ended the day 1 fish shy of limiting as 29 trout hit the cleaning table. The trout today were a little bigger than the last couple of days as most were between 18-20 inches. Wading deep in West Bay over grass beds was the ticket.


----------



## Run-N-Gun

*UPDATED AVAILABLE DATES as of 6/14/13 at 1PM*

*Capt. Nick Stillwell*
_-JUNE_
NO days left
_-JULY_
6-11, 16, 17, 22-25, 29, 30

*Capt. Jacob Zemanek*
_-JUNE_
18, 20, 24-28, 30
_-JULY_
1-12, 15-17, 22-25, 29, 30

*For booking details:*
Daniel
Cell: 979.240.5312 call/text
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Capt. Nick does it again! The only thing hotter than the weather is him on the fish. He's just been slamming them as you can see from the pictures above and that continued again today. With the lighter winds he headed to East Matagorda Bay today and put his group on 40 trout including a handful in the 20-24 inch range. They fished mainly structure today to catch their fish. He should be dialed in good to put the Run-N-Gun girls on some good fish for the Lingerie on the Bay Fishing Tourney this weekend. Good luck girls and tight lines everyone!


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Well our girls didn't disappoint us that's for sure. In fact they had a better showing than we did in the trio and were actually able to catch the elusive flatty! 
Nick's group went after the trio/stringer and ended up placing 3rd for the stringer and had the 2nd place flounder as well. 
Jacob's group concentrated on just trying to catch big fish and they ended up with 3rd place red.
I'm glad our girls brought home some money and hardware to make up for our showing in the Trio. Congrats to our girls and all the others that got out there and fished!

If anyone is looking to fish this week or weekend we have a couple openings.
Jacob has this Thur(20th) morning open and Matt just had Sat(22nd) come available for anyone wanting to get out and catch some fish. As stated in previous reports, Nick is booked all the way through June so if you're wanting to fish with him you need to look at your July calendar and get ahold of us ASAP. Jacob still has next week pretty open(24-28) for anyone interested.


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Monday was the slowest day on the water for both Nick and Jacob this month by far. With an extremely low tide, no tidal movement and a strong WSW wind it made for difficult fishing. Jacob's group wanted to target big fish and not really interested in numbers. They ended up boxing over a dozen fish and never got the big one in a net, the cross wind was making it difficult to feel bites, but they are hooked and looking forward to coming back. Nick's group had a tougher time as they were scheduled to wade and then the decision was made to drift instead at the dock. They were still able to scratch out a handful of fish even though the conditions weren't the best for boat fishing. Tuesday the guys got back in the saddle as they both put their customers on good fish. Nick's group of 2ppl was limited out by mid-morning and just working on their skills. Jacob had a dad and son that the goal was to put the boy on some good fish and Jacob did that. They didn't end up limiting, but Jacob spent time teaching the youngster and he had a blast. He actually had a couple of BIG fish on so now he's hooked for life and that always makes us happy to see someone else fall in love with fishing the way we are. Mon and Tues they both went to East Bay because of the wind and lack of tidal movement scheduled. Fishing coves and protected/streaky water with bait present was the ticket. The winds died enough Tues mid-morning for Nick to hop on a mid-bay reef as well. Enjoy the pictures and if you want to be in one just like it, get ahold of us ASAP and we'll do our best to make it happen.


*UPDATED AVAILABILITY AS OF 6/19/13 @7am*


*Capt. Nick*
*JULY* 8-11, 16, 22-25, 29-31


*Capt. Jacob*
*JUNE* 24-28, 30
*JULY* 1-12, 15-17, 22-25, 29-31


*Capt. Ben*(he's going to run the blue boat while Nick is on vacation and on the weekends in Aug)
*JUNE* 30
*JULY* 1-7

*Capt. Matt* still has this Sat 22nd open for anyone wanting to go



*Enjoy the pictures and contact us for your next day on the water!*
*Booking details:*
*Daniel Kubecka*
*Cell: 979.240.5312 call/text*
[email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun

This week has definitely been the toughest fishing of the month for the guys with the WSW wind blowing every morning. Fishing the south shoreline and grinding away at the fish until the winds subside enough to sneak out onto a mid-bay reef has been the game plan. Yesterday Nick was able to get his group on their limits of trout up to 6lbs and Jacob was able to put his group on a respectable box as well considering the conditions. Hopefully the storm moving over Mexico will move on through and we can start getting S-SE winds again.


----------



## Run-N-Gun

A full moon and winds from the West made fishing a little more inconsistent over the last 3-5 days than weâ€™d like. Most days the guys were still able to put customers on decent boxes of fish by grinding it out, but it wasnâ€™t the full limits by mid-morning that had been the norm for the weeks previous. With the full moon behind us and the winds forecasted to be out of the S-SE the fishing should start to get more consistent this week. Below are some of the pictures from the end of last week and over the weekend of the fish my guides were able to put customers on. I was even able to sneak out and fish Friday morning and drifted to put together a decent box of fish including some solid trout to 6lbs. 
Nick is booked solid this week, but Jacob is open all week and Sunday for anyone wanting to get on the water and catch some fish. Jeremy and Matt are also open this Fri-Sun. July 4th week/weekend is just around the corner and we have boats available for anyone thatâ€™s looking to get out on the water. Enjoy the pictures and contact us for your next day on the bay!
*To book a trip:*
*Daniel Kubecka*
*Cell: 979.240.5312 call/text*
*Email: **[email protected]*


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Update on the guys availability this week/weekend:

*Nick*-Booked till mid-July
*Jacob*-has Wed, Fri & Sun open this week
*Matt*-has Wed & Thur open this week
*Jeremy*-has Fri and Sat open this week

July 4th week/weekend is next week. We still have boats available for anyone wanting to get out on the water and get after some fish. Just give me(Daniel) a call/text or shoot me an email and we'll get you all taken care of.
Cell: 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun

This week has been the most challenging so far this summer. Coming off the full moon, low tides and winds that have stayed out of the SW have made conditions less than favorable. Monday Nick grinded it out with a father/son duo and was able to get them on a few fish. The picture doesn't seem like much, but he was happy to have the ones they had. Said fishing was tough. Tuesday was our first re-schedule of the year. Super low tides and a howling West wind just didn't leave us any other option and it was the right thing to do. Yesterday Nick headed to West Matagorda Bay since the wind was still blowing but we had a strong incoming tide forecasted. It paid off as the group boxed 27 trout by noon. Hopefully the wind will shift to more of a S-SE and this high will move off of us and the fishing will turn back on like it was the previous couple of weeks. Jacob still has this Fri & Sun open if anyone is looking for a last minute trip and you can see the rest of the guys availability below.

*Capt. Nick Stillwell*
JULY 8, 10, 23-25, 29, 31

*Capt. Jacob Zemanek*
JUNE 28, 30
JULY 1-12, 15, 16, 22-25, 28-31

*Capt. Matt Wied*
JULY 2, 4, 8, 13, 14, 21-25, 31

*Capt. Jeremy Ryman*
Nothing until Aug. right now

*Booking Details:*
Daniel Kubecka
Cell: 979.240.5312 call/text
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun

The end of this week of fishing is heading in a much better direction than it started. Nick took his group to East Matagorda yesterday and they put together a solid box of trout. Even though their limit didn't hit the table, they still caught a good mess of fish and the quality of the ones they had is obvious in the picture. They started the morning on the south shoreline and once the wind laid they heading out to the mid-bay reefs. Good luck to everyone fishing this weekend & tight lines!


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Got this picture texted to me around 7:45am this morning of a 6lber Nick caught & released. They left the harbor extra early(4:45am) today and it's paying off for sure!


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Both Capt. Nick and Capt. Jacob put their clients on solid boxes of quality trout today despite less than ideal conditions. Jacob still has this Sunday open if anyone is interested. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Saturday, both Nick and Jacob put their groups on solid boxes of fish given the fishing conditions. Strong WSW wind had the bay pretty messed up and a westery wind always makes for tough fishing. On Sunday Jacob hit the water with much better conditions and his box of fish showed it. With a light North wind forecasted tomorrow we'll all be hitting the surf unless something drastically changes with the weather. Jacob still has this Wed-Sun open if anyone is wanting to get out on the water and catch some fish. Nick is on vacation till Fri and has 3-4 days left open this month for anyone wanting to fish with him.

Booking details:
Daniel 
Cell: 979.240.5312 call/text
Email: [email protected]


----------

